# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  FB Connect Icon Top of Forum.

## Breezinbama

The FaceBook Connect Icon on the forum banner does nothing for me. Is there a way I can link to facebook?  :7up:  :7up:  :Welcome:  :BbAily:

----------


## *Admin*

Should be able to click and sign in... not sure as I do not use it...

----------


## Breezinbama

Doesn't work for me.. Using Chrome here. Another this is I cant view my profile or use any of the links up there without an error. Cant see what post i've made under my accounts etc,,,

----------


## Breezinbama

If I click any link in the top right hand corner I get a Bulletin error.. 


Breezinbama, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it

----------


## Breezinbama

If I click the FB connect, it loads nothing..

----------


## Breezinbama

yeah,, its aggravating trying to find replies to my post, having to search for each of my post threw the forum and not from my account... I give up lol. Not sure why I cant go to my control panel..

----------

